# Mix and Match Question



## tkemp534 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi,

Is it okay to get 3X10 105 shifters for a 2X10 setup? WIll I have any problems?

Thanks!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

tkemp534 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it okay to get 3X10 105 shifters for a 2X10 setup? WIll I have any problems?
> 
> Thanks!



More importantly, what generation are your shifters/derailleurs?

Is there a specific reason you are getting a triple shifter with a double setup?


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

It's pretty common to run a tripple 105 shifter on a double front. It's actually how my 105 equipped bike came. But as Lombard asked what are the details of the actual parts being used. (Like the model of the shifter e.g.5500,5600, etc and the cranks/rings). That will be key in what advice you can get.

Setup on the FD can be a little tricky as well. Refer to this post from way back when for my method. I have zero issues.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...acing-st-6600-shifter-184590.html#post2344501


----------

